# I know im going to catch flak for this



## Gosu.ryu (Apr 24, 2020)

It seems that renting a vehicle through uber has apparently slapped a lot of your grandmothers in the face it seems.. But I'm asking anyways.

When demand starts to pick back up, Why is it such a bad idea to rent a newer model vehicle, and perform the 15-20 hours worth of rides each week for the sole purpose of just paying the rental off, and have the ability to use it for the remainder of the week for personal use?


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Right now you can pretty much walk in any dealership you want and get a new car under lease, that is not gonna cost you $800-$1000 per month, dealerships are practically giving cars away right now. About seven years ago I had a bankruptcy, three weeks after I filed, we walked into a dealership and bought a brand new car. They will work with you, but you got to be upfront with all your financials with them.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Ain't nothing wrong with it as far as whoever owns the car is concerned. I don't care what my drivers do as long as they don't trash my car & pay me.

Some guys here might ask why you'd spend alot of money doing that, but they don't know nothing about you so what do they got to say?


----------



## Gosu.ryu (Apr 24, 2020)

Aside from leasing a car, and the 800-1000 coming out of the fees from the rides, I'm looking for the drawbacks.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

When someone doesn't have a car and trying to make a little earning, it is not bad idea to rent car through Uber. The bad side is they won't make good money back compared to how much they put their effort in it. The reason for those who says which is bad is that they are considering from the business perspective.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The drawback is simple, is really expensive and you are screwed if you don't get the rides. They are also less likely to give you anyt promos.


----------



## Gosu.ryu (Apr 24, 2020)

Assume that makimg a profit is not the main goal... The goal is just to reduce the cost of the rental as much as possible... Is that possible ... Assuming demand goes back up eventually?


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Depends on the terms of the rent. You gotta ask some Qs. Obviously, you're paying for the gas & probably the washer fluid, but who pays for oil & stuff? Who pays if the car breaks down? Who pays if it's gotta get towed? Who pays for ins.? What do I do if it breaks down or gets a flat?

Ya gotta ask that shit before you sign anything.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Gosu.ryu said:


> It seems that renting a vehicle through uber has apparently slapped a lot of your grandmothers in the face it seems.. But I'm asking anyways.
> 
> When demand starts to pick back up, Why is it such a bad idea to rent a newer model vehicle, and perform the 15-20 hours worth of rides each week for the sole purpose of just paying the rental off, and have the ability to use it for the remainder of the week for personal use?


Why don't you just buy a car? Pay $300 a month for a car 2 years old. Drive Uber for 7 hours a week to make your car payment and you get to use the car for the other 690 hours a month for free? And at the end, you get to keep the car.

Renting a car for Uber is not the worst thing. But it's far from the optimal solution.


----------



## Gosu.ryu (Apr 24, 2020)

Working4peanuts said:


> Why don't you just buy a car? Pay $300 a month for a car 2 years old. Drive Uber for 7 hours a week to make your car payment and you get to use the car for the other 690 hours a month for free? And at the end, you get to keep the car.
> 
> Renting a car for Uber is not the worst thing. But it's far from the optimal solution.


I don't have good credit, and i don't want to spend my cash reserves on a vehicle. I need to buy other things



Working4peanuts said:


> Why don't you just buy a car? Pay $300 a month for a car 2 years old. Drive Uber for 7 hours a week to make your car payment and you get to use the car for the other 690 hours a month for free? And at the end, you get to keep the car.
> 
> Renting a car for Uber is not the worst thing. But it's far from the optimal solution.


Im also unemployed


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Gosu.ryu said:


> I don't have good credit, and i don't want to spend my cash reserves on a vehicle. I need to buy other things
> 
> 
> Im also unemployed


I bought a brand new car 4 years ago with nothing down and 2% interest. I DIDN'T HAVE A JOB and had NO INCOME.

The point is car dealers are *****s. They'll sell anyone a car.


----------



## Gosu.ryu (Apr 24, 2020)

Working4peanuts said:


> I bought a brand new car 4 years ago with nothing down and 2% interest. I DIDN'T HAVE A JOB and had NO INCOME.
> 
> The point is car dealers are @@@@@s. They'll sell anyone a car.


Im guessing you had decent credit.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Gosu.ryu said:


> Im guessing you had decent credit.


It wasn't THAT good.

Look. You're going to have to drive 100 hours a month just to pay for the rental. How are you going to get a job when you're almost driving full time for Uber just to have a car?

And you could be deactivated at any time, just like the rest of us.

Get another game plan. This one stinks.


----------



## Gosu.ryu (Apr 24, 2020)

Working4peanuts said:


> It wasn't THAT good.
> 
> Look. You're going to have to drive 100 hours a month just to pay for the rental. How are you going to get a job when you're almost driving full time for Uber just to have a car?
> 
> ...


Why does one person say 100 hours, and another person say 50-60 hours. 100 hours seems a bit high to earn $1000


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Gosu.ryu said:


> Why does one person say 100 hours, and another person say 50-60 hours. 100 hours seems a bit high to earn $1000


Depends on your market. And time of year. And whether there's a plague or not...


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> Right now you can pretty much walk in any dealership you want and get a new car under lease, that is not gonna cost you $800-$1000 per month, dealerships are practically giving cars away right now. About seven years ago I had a bankruptcy, three weeks after I filed, we walked into a dealership and bought a brand new car. They will work with you, but you got to be upfront with all your financials with them.


It all sounds fine except for the lease part.


----------



## FloridaMan33 (Apr 15, 2020)

If you're determined to rent a car instead of leasing or buying, you're gonna rent a car. No one can stop you from losing more money. Go for it! No need for 3 threads in Advice to ignore advice.


----------



## Gosu.ryu (Apr 24, 2020)

FloridaMan33 said:


> If you're determined to rent a car instead of leasing or buying, you're gonna rent a car. No one can stop you from losing more money. Go for it! No need for 3 threads in Advice to ignore advice.


There is this assumed thought that I am automatically goimg to lose money that I find kind of amazing.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Gosu.ryu said:


> Aside from leasing a car, and the 800-1000 coming out of the fees from the rides, I'm looking for the drawbacks.


You'll hear different opinions on the tax deduction aspect but I don't think legally you'll be able to deduct the miles on short term leases. The rental companies are going to deduct those miles. When I was leasing a cab from the cage I couldn't deduct the mileage but an owner/op could. It's similar to divorced parents can't both deduct the same child from their taxes.


----------



## FloridaMan33 (Apr 15, 2020)

It's not an assumption. Drivers aren't making squat now. You'd think a forum of drivers would know what they are talking about. Demand is not coming back anytime soon.


----------



## Gosu.ryu (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm only simply trying to reduce the cost of the rental



FloridaMan33 said:


> It's not an assumption. Drivers aren't making squat now. You'd think a forum of drivers would know what they are talking about.


The assumption is that im talking about the current time frame.


----------



## FloridaMan33 (Apr 15, 2020)

Like I said. Do what you want to do. You obviously don't want advice. Rent a car from Uber. Don't come back saying no one warned you. I'm sure the pandemic will be over any day now.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

FloridaMan33 said:


> Like I said. Do what you want to do. You obviously don't want advice. Rent a car from Uber. Don't come back saying no one warned you. I'm sure the pandemic will be over any day now.


Dude is jobless, penniless, clueless and has bad credit.
I bet, it is a result of series of great decisions in the past.
So one more won't really make any difference.


----------



## Gosu.ryu (Apr 24, 2020)

FloridaMan33 said:


> Like I said. Do what you want to do. You obviously don't want advice. Rent a car from Uber. Don't come back saying no one warned you.





Zebonkey said:


> Dude is jobless, penniless, clueless and has bad credit.
> I bet, it is a result of series of great decisions in the past.
> So one more won't really make any difference.


You Can't tell me that trying to mitigate a rental cost by doing uber rides is a bad idea. I don't want to buy a vehicle. But somehow this is "literally impossible" and not gonna happen on gods green earth. Y'all are nuts


----------



## FloridaMan33 (Apr 15, 2020)

Bye! Don't let the door hit ya on the way out. 🤣 
I don't get people who join a forum just to argue.


----------



## Gosu.ryu (Apr 24, 2020)

FloridaMan33 said:


> Bye! Don't let the door hit ya on the way out. &#129315;
> I don't get people who join a forum just to argue.


I don't argue i just try to explain to the illiterate why im right


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

You know, @Gosu.ryu, many of the members here have been with Uber since the beginning or close to it and we have all seen Uber burn drivers or been burned by Uber ourselves. So don't so easily dismiss the advice given here because it isn't what you want to hear. You can use the search feature here to see how others did with rentals.

If you want to rent a car and drive for Uber then go for it. There is no money in rideshare at the moment, so you are going to need to focus on delivery to make any money. Sign up with everybody. If you're going to jump into the app-based economy then do it with gusto. Good luck.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Gosu.ryu said:


> It seems that renting a vehicle through uber has apparently slapped a lot of your grandmothers in the face it seems.. But I'm asking anyways.
> 
> When demand starts to pick back up, Why is it such a bad idea to rent a newer model vehicle, and perform the 15-20 hours worth of rides each week for the sole purpose of just paying the rental off, and have the ability to use it for the remainder of the week for personal use?





MissAnne said:


> Right now you can pretty much walk in any dealership you want and get a new car under lease, that is not gonna cost you $800-$1000 per month, dealerships are practically giving cars away right now. About seven years ago I had a bankruptcy, three weeks after I filed, we walked into a dealership and bought a brand new car. They will work with you, but you got to be upfront with all your financials with them.


The last thing anyone should be doing right now is walking into a dealership.

If you need a car the used car market is over saturated and is due to become exponentially more saturated driving the prices further down.

There is a very big reason the Obama administration started the cash for clunkers program. (To save the auto industry).

If a 2018 with 35k miles is $9,000 you would have to be a fool to buy the 2020 version for $19k. I don't care what incentives they have.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Gosu.ryu said:


> I don't argue i just try to explain to the illiterate why im right


Trump does the same thing!

Not working out so well for him though. Maybe you ought to run your plan by him...


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Here's what I'm not getting....are you living with you're mommy or something?....just saying, it's kinda weird to work Uber just to lower cost of a rental car. What about phone, rent, food, cable, electric, gas, water..u know regular bills.....lol

What are you doing to cover that?


----------



## Gosu.ryu (Apr 24, 2020)

jgiun1 said:


> Here's what I'm not getting....are you living with you're mommy or something?....just saying, it's kinda weird to work Uber just to lower cost of a rental car. What about phone, rent, food, cable, electric, gas, water bills.....lol
> 
> What are you doing to cover that?


I have a sugar momma


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

jgiun1 said:


> Here's what I'm not getting....are you living with you're mommy or something?....just saying, it's kinda weird to work Uber just to lower cost of a rental car. What about phone, rent, food, cable, electric, gas, water bills.....lol
> 
> What are you doing to cover that?


People on SSI with no other sources of income do this ALL the time. Hence the large elderly driver population.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Gosu.ryu said:


> I have a sugar momma


more like sweet n low Momma ‼‼


----------



## Gosu.ryu (Apr 24, 2020)

jgiun1 said:


> more like sweet n low


lol


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Gosu.ryu said:


> It seems that renting a vehicle through uber has apparently slapped a lot of your grandmothers in the face it seems.. But I'm asking anyways.
> 
> When demand starts to pick back up, Why is it such a bad idea to rent a newer model vehicle, and perform the 15-20 hours worth of rides each week for the sole purpose of just paying the rental off, and have the ability to use it for the remainder of the week for personal use?


*MATH 101:* *15 hrs x $12 = $180 per week x 4 = $720 per month. Just do that and buy the car and pay it's insurance, etc. YW :winking:

*Get an easy part-time job.


----------



## Gosu.ryu (Apr 24, 2020)

UberLaLa said:


> *MATH 101:* *15 hrs x $12 = $180 per week x 4 = $720 per month. Just do that and buy the car and pay it's insurance, etc. YW :winking:
> 
> *Get an easy part-time job.


Ok so going off these figures I can be in an almost new vehicle, 2018,19,20 rental for $150 a month give or take with no long term maintenance, hassles, contract, lease signing amount etc?


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Gosu.ryu said:


> You Can't tell me that trying to mitigate a rental cost by doing uber rides is a bad idea. I don't want to buy a vehicle. But somehow this is "literally impossible" and not gonna happen on gods green earth. Y'all are nuts


Great plan!
Go for it!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Gosu.ryu said:


> Ok so going off these figures I can be in an almost new vehicle, 2018,19,20 rental for $150 a month give or take with no long term maintenance, hassles, contract, lease signing amount etc?


*SIMPLIFIED MATH 101:* Make $720 a month doing a part-time job and buy a car for $400 a month and have $320 a month for gas, insurance, etc.

Or just pay your $1,000 a month with Fuber rental + gas.


----------



## Gosu.ryu (Apr 24, 2020)

Zebonkey said:


> Great plan!
> Go for it!


I detect sarcasm. These posta represent whats wrong with humanity as a whole



UberLaLa said:


> *SIMPLIFIED MATH 101:* Make $720 a month doing a part-time job and buy a car for $400 a month and have $320 a month for gas, insurance, etc.
> 
> Or just pay your $1,000 a month with Fuber rental + gas.


Buying a car for 400 a month isn't an option for me


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

NVM...you are perfect for Uber.


----------



## Gosu.ryu (Apr 24, 2020)

UberLaLa said:


> *SIMPLIFIED MATH 101:* Make $720 a month doing a part-time job and buy a car for $400 a month and have $320 a month for gas, insurance, etc.
> 
> Or just pay your $1,000 a month with Fuber rental + gas.


In a regular part time job I can't turn off the app and go pick up my hot gf in my 2019 SUV, then turn the app back on and go back to work


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I think it's time for @Its troll killer!


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Gosu.ryu said:


> I detect sarcasm. These posta represent whats wrong with humanity as a whole


You don't know what you want: I tell you, your plan sucks, you're not happy, I tell you it's great, still not happy.
Pick one!


----------



## Gosu.ryu (Apr 24, 2020)

Zebonkey said:


> You don't know what you want: I tell you, your plan sucks, you're not happy, I tell you it's great, still not happy.
> Pick one!


Because you're lying. Why is it a bad plan to reduce the rental cost? And why would you like and say its a good plan when you already confessed your position by saying itvwasnt a good plan


----------



## Its me bro (Apr 18, 2020)

Gosu.ryu said:


> In a regular part time job I can't turn off the app and go pick up my hot gf in my 2019 SUV, then turn the app back on and go back to work


https://www.mass.gov/orgs/department-of-unemployment-assistance
They are hiring. You should apply.

They pay better than Uber.

GL buddy


----------



## Gosu.ryu (Apr 24, 2020)

I just want the VEHICLE!!


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Gosu.ryu said:


> Because you're lying.


Only 50% of the time.
One of these statements is true:
Your plan sucks!
Your plan is great!



Gosu.ryu said:


> I just want the VEHICLE!!


Go and get it, tiger!


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

Look at renting a car like an unlimited cell phone plan (no matter much you drive the price will be the same). And using your own car like a pay per minute plan (the more you drive, the more your maintenance and depreciation costs will increase). Do you drive enough miles that the accumulated costs would be more than a rental, if not, then probably not worth renting.


----------



## FloridaMan33 (Apr 15, 2020)

Gosu.ryu said:


> I just want the VEHICLE!!


RENT THE F'in CAR. STFU.
This reeks of one of the regulars making a new account to impersonate an annoying newb.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Gosu.ryu said:


> I have a sugar momma


If that's true, then why are you on here asking about renting a car to drive for Uber??

Ask your Sugar Momma to buy you a car. It doesn't have to be the latest and greatest if she's not loaded with money. Suck it up and ask for a set of wheels.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Gosu.ryu said:


> Why does one person say 100 hours, and another person say 50-60 hours. 100 hours seems a bit high to earn $1000


not really thats like earning $10. per hour after uber takes its cut. plus the cost of gas.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Well you guy,s not anyone can just buy a car, it's not the dealers approving you, it's the banks, unless you are at a buy here pay here lot, and then you are paying 25+%


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Gosu.ryu said:


> I just want the VEHICLE!!


Right now car rentals are dirt cheap.

A full-size car at Avis or Budget is $108/week through Costco travel in my area.

You wouldn't be able to do Uber/Lyft but Instacart and many others don't require much car info. Technically you can't use the standard rental for commercial purposes but with less cars on the road you're less likely to have an accident.

Do you have your heart set on being ****ed by Uber or will you let the other tech companies tap that ass as well?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Poopy54 said:


> not anyone can just buy a car


Everybody who makes a habit of paying their bills regularly can.

Oh, there's that part about "I have terrible credit." Everything in life has consequences.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Depends on the terms of the rent. You gotta ask some Qs. Obviously, you're paying for the gas & probably the washer fluid, but who pays for oil & stuff? Who pays if the car breaks down? Who pays if it's gotta get towed? Who pays for ins.? What do I do if it breaks down or gets a flat?
> 
> Ya gotta ask that shit before you sign anything.


It is Hertz!

You rent, they service.



UberLaLa said:


> *MATH 101:* *15 hrs x $12 = $180 per week x 4 = $720 per month. Just do that and buy the car and pay it's insurance, etc. YW :winking:
> 
> *Get an easy part-time job.


You can walk away from a rental or swap into a better rental in a snap. For some, that is very important.

If an SSI recipient bought my Altima they would be scheduling the 3rd transmission in a car 3 years old. I am on the hook for 1 1/2 transmissions, suffer the down time, and own a lemon with 30 payments left.



Diamondraider said:


> It is Hertz!
> 
> You rent, they service.
> 
> ...


Or a person needing a short term fix might need the ability to get in and out of vehicles quickly. 
1 1/2 hour per day of surge driving will cover a nice vehicle without a commitment.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> ...You can walk away from a rental or swap into a better rental in a snap. For some, that is very important.
> 
> If an SSI recipient bought my Altima they would be scheduling the 3rd transmission in a car 3 years old. I am on the hook for 1 1/2 transmissions, suffer the down time, and own a lemon with 30 payments left.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with that, all of my maintenance (including transmission failure) is covered by my owner/lease company. My point is if an individual wants a car, it is less expensive to take a part-time job and rent/buy one. Rent is $90 - $120 a week vs Uber rental is $180.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> I don't disagree with that, all of my maintenance (including transmission failure) is covered by my owner/lease company. My point is if an individual wants a car, it is less expensive to take a part-time job and rent/buy one. Rent is $90 - $120 a week vs Uber rental is $180.


Time frames are important when we offer advice to an OP. Often threads derail as members debate minutiae.

If you need a short term fix to get over a rough patch, hertz thru Uber can be a very smart move


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> It is Hertz!
> 
> You rent, they service.
> 
> ...


Surge driving? There hasn't been a surge siting in MONTHS! Get real.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Working4peanuts said:


> Surge driving? There hasn't been a surge siting in MONTHS! Get real.


Your contribution to this thread has been graded........... "F"

Comments: it is obvious to the reader you do not understand the topic and have not read the original problem. Please use critical thinking skills in the future, or ask mommy to explain.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Troll alert.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Gosu.ryu said:


> It seems that renting a vehicle through uber has apparently slapped a lot of your grandmothers in the face it seems.. But I'm asking anyways.
> 
> When demand starts to pick back up, Why is it such a bad idea to rent a newer model vehicle, and perform the 15-20 hours worth of rides each week for the sole purpose of just paying the rental off, and have the ability to use it for the remainder of the week for personal use?


This is not making sense . At all


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

markings of a troll.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Working4peanuts said:


> Why don't you just buy a car? Pay $300 a month for a car 2 years old. Drive Uber for 7 hours a week to make your car payment and you get to use the car for the other 690 hours a month for free? And at the end, you get to keep the car.
> 
> Renting a car for Uber is not the worst thing. But it's far from the optimal solution.


Pretty much what I was going to say.



Gosu.ryu said:


> I don't have good credit, and i don't want to spend my cash reserves on a vehicle. I need to buy other things
> 
> 
> Im also unemployed


You are exactly the person the uber car rental companies are preying upon.



Working4peanuts said:


> I bought a brand new car 4 years ago with nothing down and 2% interest. I DIDN'T HAVE A JOB and had NO INCOME.
> 
> The point is car dealers are @@@@@s. They'll sell anyone a car.


You must not have bought from a reputable dealership, as I can tell you from my professional experience, that unless you have a good to excellent credit score, there is no way a lender is going to fund a loan for someone with less than optimal credit with zero money down and no proof of assets or income.

Most car salesmen start prequalifying buyers the minute they step on the lot. If they don't meet the minimum criteria, they blow the potential buyer off and move on to the next one. Why would they do that if they can sell a car to anybody? Because they can't and they are working on commission. They won't waste their time on what the industry refers to as roaches.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

LoLo SF said:


> Pretty much what I was going to say.
> 
> 
> You are exactly the person the uber car rental companies are preying upon.
> ...


I have no ulterior motive for saying what I did. 4 years ago I applied for a job. The guy was literally begging me to take it. A job with the State.

As with any govt agency, it takes a little time to get the paperwork approved. So, so I'd be ready on day one, I went car shopping to see what I could get.

I told the salesman I got a new job but hadn't started yet. No problem!

I found a car I liked and they offered me 2% financing for 6 years with nothing down. I was shocked at how good an offer it was and took it even before starting the job. I did not lie about anything.

The job fell through. There's no way they confirmed my income because I never got hired. And the loan was with Honda finance.

I'm sure I paid probably $2000 too much for it but over 6 years I really didn't care.

And I think my fico was about 670 at the time.

And it was a very reputable Honda dealer.

I guess my point is you never know unless you try.



Diamondraider said:


> Your contribution to this thread has been graded........... "F"
> 
> Comments: it is obvious to the reader you do not understand the topic and have not read the original problem. Please use critical thinking skills in the future, or ask mommy to explain.


F for fantastic?

Thank you troll.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I didn't read the entire thread, just the first few replies.

If this was me, I'd use Uber when I needed to get around, and keep my free time to myself. I am not trading 20 hours a week of my life so I can use someone else's car for a few trips every other day.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

FloridaMan33 said:


> No need for 3 threads in Advice to ignore advice.


You ain't telling him what he wants to hear.



backstreets-trans said:


> I don't think legally you'll be able to deduct the miles on short term leases. The rental companies are going to deduct those miles. When I was leasing a cab from the cage I couldn't deduct the mileage but an owner/op could.


That's cause you deducted the rent. If you're picking up a car every day & turning it back in, you probably can get away w deducting the whole thing. If you got 1 for 24 hrs. or you're like OP, you gotta keep track of work & no work miles cause all you can deduct are the work use. So if you paid $10K in rent last year & drove the car 20K mi., and with 15% non business use, you only get to claim $8500.



SpinalCabbage said:


> it isn't what you want to hear.


You just said OP's prob.



Gosu.ryu said:


> I have a sugar momma


So tell her to buy you something or rent you something.



Christinebitg said:


> Ask your Sugar Momma to buy you a car.


See? Actually, she might not want him to have none in case he decides to start running after strange.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> you gotta keep track of work & no work miles cause all you can deduct are the work use.


You cannot take a mileage deduction on a rented car. Well, you can but it's not legal.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

MissAnne said:


> Right now you can pretty much walk in any dealership you want and get a new car under lease, that is not gonna cost you $800-$1000 per month, dealerships are practically giving cars away right now. About seven years ago I had a bankruptcy, three weeks after I filed, we walked into a dealership and bought a brand new car. They will work with you, but you got to be upfront with all your financials with them.


Is there a mileage limit on leases from dealers?



TemptingFate said:


> You cannot take a mileage deduction on a rented car. Well, you can but it's not legal.


 I think it depends on whether or not you are responsible for maintenance on the leased vehicle, does it not? 
I was asked that question once on Turbotax software, on a leased vehicle.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> I think it depends on whether or not you are responsible for maintenance on the leased vehicle, does it not?
> I was asked that question once on Turbotax software, on a leased vehicle.


Ask @UberTaxPro I guess. I can't see how a leased or rented vehicle would qualify for the same mileage deduction as an owned vehicle.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Here is your solution. 
Rent the car and drive for Uber 1 week.
Repeat.
It may or may not be a good idea.
Let us know in a month.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I think it depends on whether or not you are responsible for maintenance on the leased vehicle, does it not?
> I was asked that question once on Turbotax software, on a leased vehicle.


Mileage deduction incorporates all the vehicle expenses. If you're not paying all the insurance, maintenance, registration, gas expenses then it wouldn't apply.

If Gosu wants to test the market then that's not a terrible idea before he/she commits to any major purchase. Gosu needs to be aware that the Uber compensation is barely above the mileage deduction so any long term commitment success requires driver to lower their overall expenses. If you can find a reliable cheap vehicle to lower your expenses well below the 58 cpm deduction then you can scratch out a small profit. Either way Uber/Lyft have become slim pickings and the future looks pretty dim. If unemployment rates remain high after the pandemic then there will be even more competition.

Good luck to all but start looking for better opportunities.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Gosu.ryu said:


> It seems that renting a vehicle through uber has apparently slapped a lot of your grandmothers in the face it seems.. But I'm asking anyways.
> 
> When demand starts to pick back up, Why is it such a bad idea to rent a newer model vehicle, and perform the 15-20 hours worth of rides each week for the sole purpose of just paying the rental off, and have the ability to use it for the remainder of the week for personal use?


Why? 
250.00 A WEEK (1000.00 A MONTH) to use someone else's vehicle. 
Vs
130.00 monthly payment

I don't know maybe you can tell us.


----------



## Gosu.ryu (Apr 24, 2020)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Why?
> 250.00 A WEEK (1000.00 A MONTH) to use someone else's vehicle.
> Vs
> 130.00 monthly payment
> ...


1) wear and tear on my vehicle
2) may not qualify for payments
3) would rather trade 15 or so hours a week to drive a newer model vehicle.
4) no long term commitment



The only thing that matters to me, is if its possible to earn enough to cancel out the cost of the rental. And if not cancel out the cost ofvthe rental, then at least bring it down


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Gosu.ryu said:


> Why is it such a bad idea to rent&#8230;.


Because it is.

Do not lease a car you're going to put a lot of miles on.
Do not "rent to own" anything.
Do not get a payday loan.

And while I'm giving advice:

I wear a mask to protect YOU. Please wear a mask to protect ME.
Not wearing a mask is rude and dangerous.


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

COST! If you own the vehicle your saving money already versus leasing one where they'll expect their money at a certain time of the month. Ubering on a rental isn't a good idea bc it requires a commitment to pay that total amount at a specific time. How are you going to do that with Uber? Getting calls isn't a guarantee! Of course if you have the app on and think of it from a perspective of okay what if I have the app on for 8 hours I'm sure to get a call! Wrong you never know, most likely you will probabilities are you will but than again not all calls are winners. What if you have the app on 1hr no call than you get a call and it's 20 minutes away? And 11 miles away? And you go to answer the call only to take the little old lady from the train station to down the street to her home and got paid the minimum fare now? You just wasted gas and time for something that you didn't even profit off your still in the negative! And that rental bill is still due at that specific time. Owning a vehicle in your own name has tax benefits that you can write off and not to mention the not getting into another bill at a specific time of the month so you aren't in the negative their. You can only make money if you own the vehicle minus gas and wear and tear and vehicle costs etc.

Plus if your leasing idk if you can claim those miles so if you make over 2k with uber Uncle Sam is gonna be waiting for his money by April 15th and your responsible for paying your taxes on the income you earned while doing rideshare. And if you can't claim the miles you drove your 100% liable for all taxes due on the monies you collected. If you don't pay don't pass go return leased rental car or whatever it's called, don't collect $200 and go straight to jail for taxes.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Everybody who makes a habit of paying their bills regularly can.
> 
> Oh, there's that part about "I have terrible credit." Everything in life has consequences.


Ok, just stating this because I had 25 years in the biz, yes good credit helps(700+) but you need to prove some sort of income, they want to know you can pay the note on time, for up to 72 months


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Poopy54 said:


> but you need to prove some sort of income


And this is why the Original Poster should just go out and get a freakin job. Grocery stores are hiring A LOT of people right now.

When I got out of high school (a lot of years ago) I looked and looked for a job. It took me about a month to find one, working in the housekeeping department of a Holiday Inn. Fast food? I'd have done it, but none of those were hiring at all.

I wouldnt be surprised if that Sugar Momma has been telling him to get his sorry azz out there and get a job.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

These companies have gotten wise to your plan to drive around a new car after doing X number of trips per week. Some places have either raised the required weekly ride number to get discounted rates or have done away with rental rewards entirely. On top of that, iirc, Lyft has capped the amount of off-app miles and if you exceed, you pay. They also pay _less_ per mile than people who bring their own vehicles. The rental places sometimes do not even have vehicles available (in normal times) yet Uber still had charged drivers the weekly fee! Then good luck getting support to try and understand to refund your (ghost) rental charge.

All I am saying is read all the fine print very carefully and make sure you are getting a good deal. I have serious doubts you will but you won't know until you try. Renting cars to rideshare drivers isn't a cheap endeavor as Uber found out when their rental program to failed hard.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Gosu.ryu said:


> Aside from leasing a car, and the 800-1000 coming out of the fees from the rides, I'm looking for the drawbacks.


The "cost" is what you pay, and it comes from doing rides. This is one of the downsides.

Check out the $$ of what it really costs, if you do zero rides.

For the same exact $$, you can rent a car anywhere else ... and use it 100% of the week, for almost anything. Why be tied to giving rides?

For the same money, why not rent a car and have a different (safer, better paying) job?

For LESS money why don't you just buy a used vehicle and drive for BOTH companies (or not) anyway? If a rental is $200/WEEK and a car payment is $200/mo plus $200/mo for insurance, that leaves $400/mo in your pocket for maintenance.

The other drawback is you are tied to U or L. If you quit, you have to give the car back. If you get an accident, you have to fight with them to get them to stop charging you rental fees. Don't assume that they will be rational and reasonable with you when something bad happens, cuz they probably won't.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> You cannot take a mileage deduction on a rented car. Well, you can but it's not legal.


Right, but you can only deduct the percent of the rent compared to the percent you use it for biz. That's why you gotta keep track of biz. & no biz. miles. If you drive the car 50K miles & you pay 10K for rent but only 42.5K of the 50K miles was for biz., you got 15% no biz. use so you can only deduct 85% of the rent you paid. It means you can deduct only 8.5K of the 10K rent you paid.

Now if you pick up the car & turn it in again every day & let's say you put 100 miles on it & pay $50 a day for rent. Out of those 100 miles 15 of 'em ain't business. Let's say the same figs. happen every day & you drive 200 days in the year. So you pay a total of $10K in rent & you still got the same percent of biz. & no biz use. You're only putting 20K miles instead of 50K, but the same rules play. Technically, you still can claim only $8.5K for deduction. But, if you claim the whole thing, once the IRS man sees you turn in the car every day, he's gonna believe you when you tell him there ain't no no biz. use.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gosu.ryu said:


> 1) wear and tear on my vehicle
> 2) may not qualify for payments
> 3) would rather trade 15 or so hours a week to drive a newer model vehicle.
> 4) no long term commitment
> ...


You might want to review the terms of the lease because some of them treat personal (off app) mileage differently than on app mileage. You might end up paying more if you go over a specific personal mileage allotment. Say you are given 125 miles / week for personal use and unlimited on app mileage. Any miles over the 125 personal charged at .45 / mile.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

backstreets-trans said:


> You'll hear different opinions on the tax deduction aspect but I don't think legally you'll be able to deduct the miles on short term leases. The rental companies are going to deduct those miles. When I was leasing a cab from the cage I couldn't deduct the mileage but an owner/op could. It's similar to divorced parents can't both deduct the same child from their taxes.


When renting, you can't deduct the miles. You deduct the rental cost, gas costs (the percentage spent on driving RS), carwash, etc., as expenses. I don't think it would work the same way for leases, but I don't know. I've never leased a car.



Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Right, but you can only deduct the percent of the rent compared to the percent you use it for biz. That's why you gotta keep track of biz. & no biz. miles. If you drive the car 50K miles & you pay 10K for rent but only 42.5K of the 50K miles was for biz., you got 15% no biz. use so you can only deduct 85% of the rent you paid. It means you can deduct only 8.5K of the 10K rent you paid.
> 
> Now if you pick up the car & turn it in again every day & let's say you put 100 miles on it & pay $50 a day for rent. Out of those 100 miles 15 of 'em ain't business. Let's say the same figs. happen every day & you drive 200 days in the year. So you pay a total of $10K in rent & you still got the same percent of biz. & no biz use. You're only putting 20K miles instead of 50K, but the same rules play. Technically, you still can claim only $8.5K for deduction. But, if you claim the whole thing, once the IRS man sees you turn in the car every day, he's gonna believe you when you tell him there ain't no no biz. use.


Eeeehhhhhhh. .. nah.

The price for the rental is the same, whether you only use it for rideshare or for personal as well... you can deduct the full rental fee.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Eeeehhhhhhh. .. nah.


OK , CPA.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> OK , CPA.


I never claimed to be, but I trust mine wasn't trying to land us both in jail.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> I trust mine wasn't trying to land us both in jail.


That's why I listen to mine.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

From my experience:
A new car will cost you about $25,000 and, if it's a reliable make, you'll get about 250,000 miles from it. So, you need to pay off the car at a rate of at least ten cents per mile, lest the car wear out before you have it paid off.

This means you need to make a monthly payment of at least $500.

Be wary. Here Buick is advertising seven year loans. Good luck making any car last seven years driving Uber!

Car leasing agreements are based on miles driven. If you're driving Uber, you'll wildly exceed the mileage allowance - and get nailed with a terrible penalty. Buy, don't lease. One year driving Uber compares to at least four years of "normal" driving.

From my experience:
A new car will cost you about $25,000 and, if it's a reliable make, you'll get about 250,000 miles from it. So, you need to pay off the car at a rate of at least ten cents per mile, lest the car wear out before you have it paid off.

This means you need to make a monthly payment of at least $500.

Be wary. Here Buick is advertising seven year loans. Good luck making any car last seven years driving Uber!

Car leasing agreements are based on miles driven. If you're driving Uber, you'll wildly exceed the mileage allowance - and get nailed with a terrible penalty. Buy, don't lease. One year driving Uber compares to at least four years of "normal" driving.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Ask @UberTaxPro I guess. I can't see how a leased or rented vehicle would qualify for the same mileage deduction as an owned vehicle.


IT DOESN'T...we'll unless you fraud


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Terms of rental probably preclude commercial use. Whole different can of worms for rental companies' insurances. They can sue you if you are in violation of terms of use, and damage the vehicle. Also, as mentioned, $10 an hour is hardly going to finance a rental.


----------



## Noonespecial (May 26, 2018)

Short list:
1. Personal miles are limited
2. Cant rent from Uber without decent credit
3. Cant deduct miles which means it will cost you hundreds on your taxes
4. Cant drive lyft or any delivery service, it would be almost impossible to make more than $10 an hour.
5. When demand comes back up the number of drivers will be insane, 22 million people have lost their jobs, you wont make any money

But go ahead, ignore all the people on here who have driven uber for years, you obviously know more than they do.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Gosu.ryu said:


> It seems that renting a vehicle through uber has apparently slapped a lot of your grandmothers in the face it seems.. But I'm asking anyways.
> 
> When demand starts to pick back up, Why is it such a bad idea to rent a newer model vehicle, and perform the 15-20 hours worth of rides each week for the sole purpose of just paying the rental off, and have the ability to use it for the remainder of the week for personal use?


Are you already a driver for Uber?


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Gosu.ryu said:


> It seems that renting a vehicle through uber has apparently slapped a lot of your grandmothers in the face it seems.. But I'm asking anyways.
> 
> When demand starts to pick back up, Why is it such a bad idea to rent a newer model vehicle, and perform the 15-20 hours worth of rides each week for the sole purpose of just paying the rental off, and have the ability to use it for the remainder of the week for personal use?


I don't think it's a good idea to expect demand to pick up. There are a lot of people who are now newly unemployed that will be looking at Rideshare as an option to put food on the table.

I also think that people are going to change the way that they spend money. For a lot of people ride share was not necessary, it was a luxury and I have a feeling that's going to change. I'm a strong proponent for not investing money to do a gig job. If you already have a car by all means become an Uber driver, but if you don't there are other jobs that will probably pay you the equivalent of what people are going to make doing rideshare in 2020/2021.


----------



## Gosu.ryu (Apr 24, 2020)

Uberchampion said:


> I don't think it's a good idea to expect demand to pick up. There are a lot of people who are now newly unemployed that will be looking at Rideshare as an option to put food on the table.
> 
> I also think that people are going to change the way that they spend money. For a lot of people ride share was not necessary, it was a luxury and I have a feeling that's going to change. I'm a strong proponent for not investing money to do a gig job. If you already have a car by all means become an Uber driver, but if you don't there are other jobs that will probably pay you the equivalent of what people are going to make doing rideshare in 2020/2021.


My only real question is, how realistic is it to earn $200 a week.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Gosu.ryu said:


> My only real question is, how realistic is it to earn $200 a week.


Six months ago, in my markets that would have been 5 to 8 hours of work. The next six months to a year, who knows? Everything has changed and there is no road map to tell us what's going to happen next. But at least my eyes it's common sense that people are going to change the way they spend their money.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

There’s a guy in the San Diego forum who likes his rental but all the other threads I’ve read about rentals make them sound like a really bad idea.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Gosu.ryu said:


> My only real question is, how realistic is it to earn $200 a week.


Totally realistic. Currently, it may take more than 40 hours though.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

After evaluating everyone's responses, this is the conclusion i have reached:
%49-51 maybe things will work out. 
If so, then,
Else
Goto (next)


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Gosu.ryu said:


> I don't have good credit, and i don't want to spend my cash reserves on a vehicle. I need to buy other things
> 
> 
> Im also unemployed


You should not worry about naysayers. You already answered your own question. Nobody can give you a free pass from that creepy feeling if you made a mistake. Avis is good. Enroll in their damage protection. Enroll in Uber's Accident protection. Then drive. It is a switch you can turn on any day. Once things pick up it will still be about being in the right place at the right time. Continue disinfecting. None of these posters pay your bills.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uberchampion said:


> I also think that people are going to change the way that they spend money.


Funny thing, being unemployed for months on end and not being able to find anything to replace it with will change how many people spend money. Ask anyone who lived through the Great Depression (if you can find any left) and they will teach lessons on what is really NECESSARY.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

I've been renting a car since Jan 2019 and continuing to do so until my Cobalt SS Supercharged is ready to drive.

You are better off buying or leasing a car period. I've spent far more renting cars monthly than it would cost to lease with a ton of miles in the contract.

Apparantly the OP can't add and only looking at the short term. I didn't have much cash so I had to rent, I was still in BK.

You will not make enough money to overcome your rental payments and I rent the cheapest cars I can find, luckily for me they are hybrids.

Average is about $40 a day and $60 Fri-Sun. Even with hybrids $15-20 every three days for fuel. That includes personal driving. If I work 5 days a week, you add it up, quite a bit more than buying car.

I even tried (until recently) to turn the car in at the end of the night. If I couldn't get a car from up the street, I had to rent cars across town.

Doesn't sound like much, but 10+ miles at 3-4 am means using the bus. There window where I can get a bus directly to the house either before Midnight or after 4 am.

It is much cheaper to buy/lease a car, not lose hours either forced to walk because you miss the last bus or forced to wait an hour plus for a bus to show up plus the cost of rentals.

Postmates is a job. Capital One takes 1099 for a pre-approval and you only need 500 FICO Auto 8.

In that case go rent a car for 90 days to 6 months. Then apply to Captial One.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Poopy54 said:


> Ok, just stating this because I had 25 years in the biz, yes good credit helps(700+) but you need to prove some sort of income, they want to know you can pay the note on time, for up to 72 months


Toyota dealer never verified my income when I bought a new car, credit score was like 786 or something.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Working4peanuts said:


> I have no ulterior motive for saying what I did. 4 years ago I applied for a job. The guy was literally begging me to take it. A job with the State.
> 
> As with any govt agency, it takes a little time to get the paperwork approved. So, so I'd be ready on day one, I went car shopping to see what I could get.
> 
> ...


Tell me another story



simont23 said:


> Terms of rental probably preclude commercial use. Whole different can of worms for rental companies' insurances. They can sue you if you are in violation of terms of use, and damage the vehicle. Also, as mentioned, $10 an hour is hardly going to finance a rental.


Hertz rents in the Uber app


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The real answer should be:

Take the bus to a part time job that you get at a grocery store, or flipping burgers at Mickey D's.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Gosu.ryu said:


> It seems that renting a vehicle through uber has apparently slapped a lot of your grandmothers in the face it seems.. But I'm asking anyways.
> 
> When demand starts to pick back up, Why is it such a bad idea to rent a newer model vehicle, and perform the 15-20 hours worth of rides each week for the sole purpose of just paying the rental off, and have the ability to use it for the remainder of the week for personal use?


A fool and their $$ are soon parted.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

TemptingFate said:


> Ask @UberTaxPro I guess. I can't see how a leased or rented vehicle would qualify for the same mileage deduction as an owned vehicle.


It would if your lease agreement puts the burden of maintenance on you. On commercial leases, fleets, etc, that's not unheard of.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

SuzeCB said:


> When renting, you can't deduct the miles. You deduct the rental cost, gas costs (the percentage spent on driving RS), carwash, etc., as expenses. I don't think it would work the same way for leases, but I don't know. I've never leased a car.
> 
> 
> Eeeehhhhhhh. .. nah.
> ...


You can trust and believe that someone who:

A.) Doesn't own a car
B.) Credit rating is so bad, nobody will sell them a car
C.) Rejects the sound financial advice against renting a car for RS gig
D.) Wants to rent a car rather than "dip into their cash reserves to buy a car"

...doesn't make nearly enough money a year where they would need to worry about saving every receipt to add up deductions when filing taxes, rather than just taking the standard deduction.

That's just facts.

OP: Renting a car from Uber, to drive for Uber, would essentially be: "Workng for McDonald's as a hamburger flipper, where McDonald's makes you rent the grill/microwave from them to cook the hamburger patties, and you have to cook a high number of hamburgers for them each week, and rarely get a complaint from a customer that their burger is not cooked properly or else risk getting fired from your job with zero explanation or recourse AND still be on the hook to pay the rental fee for the grill/microwave...which you don't get to keep, anyways."

Not only would you be out of a job you'll never be able to work again, you'll have no car (still), owe money to Uber (which you won't be able to pay), credit rating will drop to an even worse rating than it already is.

The plus side is, you just might finally learn a very important financial lesson - one you've failed to learn thus far, as you are still here trying to find out about renting.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> You can trust and believe that someone who:
> 
> A.) Doesn't own a car
> B.) Credit rating is so bad, nobody will sell them a car
> ...


Agreed. When I rented, Uber had a promo for $215/week, which was most of the monthly fee. There were also a lot more promos, and surge was a "real" surge, based on "real" supply and demand situations. You could still make good money doing this, and this was after the rate cuts. Before the rate "restructurings" though.

In 2016, after ALL expenses and renting, I was pulling $1000-$1200/week doing X and Pool.

Admittedly, I worked my posterior off, but that was more than I would have made in an office job after being a SAHM for 15 years. Hourly rates can't even really be considered, since most hourly jobs try to contain OT, so the money's not available based on the worker's wants/needs.

Now? I don't know. I see people getting all excited about promos that are 1/4 of what they used to be. All I can do is SMH.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Gosu.ryu said:


> It seems that renting a vehicle through uber has apparently slapped a lot of your grandmothers in the face it seems.. But I'm asking anyways.
> 
> When demand starts to pick back up, Why is it such a bad idea to rent a newer model vehicle, and perform the 15-20 hours worth of rides each week for the sole purpose of just paying the rental off, and have the ability to use it for the remainder of the week for personal use?


Nothing wrong with that at all.
Uber is ok as a side gig to cover your expenses.
Just don't look at it as a long term career.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

If you rent like that, you're paying an extra $600+/mo to avoid the burden of a long-term car payment. It has its usefulness, though everyone else here says its foolish. Its best used if your main vehicle needs repairs and you still want to go out and make some money for a week or 2. IIRC you're basically starting every week $200 in the hole, but if you make $500+/week its not the end of the world. I could also see if you usually made $1k+/week that $200 would be chump change and it'd almost be worth it just to avoid wear and tear on your own vehicle.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> If you rent like that, you're paying an extra $600+/mo to avoid the burden of a long-term car payment. It has its usefulness, though everyone else here says its foolish. Its best used if your main vehicle needs repairs and you still want to go out and make some money for a week or 2. IIRC you're basically starting every week $200 in the hole, but if you make $500+/week its not the end of the world. I could also see if you usually made $1k+/week that $200 would be chump change and it'd almost be worth it just to avoid wear and tear on your own vehicle.


A long-term payment is not "a burden"; you're paying for something you will eventually own. Renting, you do not...and they have even more reasons and ways to not only take it away from you early, but make you pay pay pay when you have to give it back.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> A long-term payment is not "a burden"; you're paying for something you will eventually own. Renting, you do not...and they have even more reasons and ways to not only take it away from you early, but make you pay pay pay when you have to give it back.


Its like renting a house vs. buying and getting a mortgage. Renting most of the time costs more, but you have more freedom. Its like you're arguing that getting a mortgage is always better. There are some benefits to just renting.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> Its like renting a house vs. buying and getting a mortgage. Renting most of the time costs more, but you have more freedom. Its like you're arguing that getting a mortgage is always better. There are some benefits to just renting.


Renting is paying money for something you will never own.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Renting is paying money for something you will never own.


No idea why this even has to be explained lol


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> No idea why this even has to be explained lol


I guess you don't get it .


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Renting is paying money for something you will never own.


And you won't have responsibility for.

I'm not _that _familiar with the Uber rental program, just what I read and skimmed over in threads months ago. But it seems like I could pay $200/week to drive someone else's car where they eat wear and tear on it. If I were making $1k/week I wouldn't mind that and that peace of mind. I can keep my car that I made payments on for years, nice and safe in my garage. What's the alternative? Buying a car and making payments, if something goes wrong rideshare could void the warranty and you're responsible for fixing it. Eating 5k+ in depreciation driving it off the lot, being underwater on the loan for years. And to own what? A car that when you're done with payments in 5+ years its been beaten to hell and stanks like pax? :roflmao:

Its also not like I'm arguing that renting is better than buying and financing, even though my previous^ paragraph is a bit extreme and seems to say that. I'm just saying that renting can be useful. Obviously the best bet for doing Uber isn't renting, buying a brand new car, or leasing. Its taking a car that's either already paid off, or mostly paid off (not by doing rideshare!!!) and doing it with that. I didn't even start rideshare until my car was paid.

Chief, what are you on about talking about them taking the car back early and/or making you pay more money? I've never had problems like that renting a car. I know I'm ignorant of the rest of the thread (I haven't read the 6+ other pages yet, I'll probably get around to it) but are there other issues with an Uber rental? If so feel free to give me some insulting comment encouraging me to read the rest of the thread.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

nj9000 said:


> Chief, what are you on about talking about them taking the car back early and/or making you pay more money?


From time to time, Uber and Lyft and their "partners" have been known to make thing more challenging for drivers who try to return the vehicle.

Example 1: in an accident, they won't take it back until insurance evaluates it, and you are charged in the meantime. Meanwhile, they won't give you a replacement rental either.

Example 2: Trying to return the car but you didn't make an appointment and oops, the return person isn't in, they went home early. They won't be in tomorrow either. Guess you will have to keep the car and come back Monday.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> And you won't have responsibility for.


Wrong. As a matter of fact, you have much less freedom when renting something than if you own it yourself (or finance to own). When renting, you have a landlord that can remove you from the property for just about any reason they can think of according to your lease. The more desperate YOU are to find a place to rent to live in, the higher the likelihood you sign away more of your freedoms to live there.

When owning, no one can kick you out except for the bank after you fail to make your mortgage payments several times. Don't pay, don't stay (which is also one of the reasons a landlord can remove you, and they can do it much faster than a bank.)

When renting, every bit of money you spend in upkeep and "improvement" is money thrown away. You may as well just burn the money. When owning, however, the money you spend on upkeep and improvements is money invested in the property you own to maintain its value (or increase the value) so later on down the road if/when you decide to sell, you get that money back (or more), and it's all tax deductible, including the interest on your mortgage.

When renting, all you are doing is paying for SOMEONE ELSE'S investment into their own wealth and retirement.
When owning, you are making the most important, first, long-term investment in your OWN personal wealth and retirement.

When renting, you are locked into a contract for which there are very few ways to get out of, and if you want to leave sooner than the contract duration - you will pay the landlord to let you do so, and that amount goes up based on how generous or kind they are.

When owning, if you want to leave and move somewhere else...you have options that allow you to leave any time you want. One, you can just sell it to someone else, OR, choose to rent it out and become someone else's landlord where they start paying for...YOUR INVESTMENT.



Mista T said:


> From time to time, Uber and Lyft and their "partners" have been known to make thing more challenging for drivers who try to return the vehicle.
> 
> Example 1: in an accident, they won't take it back until insurance evaluates it, and you are charged in the meantime. Meanwhile, they won't give you a replacement rental either.
> 
> Example 2: Trying to return the car but you didn't make an appointment and oops, the return person isn't in, they went home early. They won't be in tomorrow either. Guess you will have to keep the car and come back Monday.


Yes, and as far as them "taking the car back": they'll take it back from you for several reasons, a few of those being:

You get kicked off the app and can't drive for them anymore anyways (you're unable to meet the terms of the rental agreement)
You fail to make the payment (you're unable to meet the terms of the rental agreement)
You fail to do the minimum required # of rides (you're unable to meet the terms of the rental agreement)
You lose your driver's license for whatever legal reason (you're unable to meet the terms of the rental agreement)


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Wrong. As a matter of fact, you have much less freedom when renting something than if you own it yourself (or finance to own). When renting, you have a landlord that can remove you from the property for just about any reason they can think of according to your lease. The more desperate YOU are to find a place to rent to live in, the higher the likelihood you sign away more of your freedoms to live there.
> 
> When owning, no one can kick you out except for the bank after you fail to make your mortgage payments several times. Don't pay, don't stay (which is also one of the reasons a landlord can remove you, and they can do it much faster than a bank.)
> 
> ...


You're just upset and agitated in general, and feel like you always have to be right. Good for you. I have made my points that renting has its uses and isn't completely useless. I could bring up points to refute everything you've said, but you'd just argue back anyways. Its a waste of my time as I'm not trying to argue that ownership is inferior. In any case you only nitpicked a single thing I said and posted a gigantic ;TLDR and didn't even bother discussing anything else I said. Its as if you accept my other arguments.

In terms of responsibility, if I'm renting and my a/c goes out, the landlord fixes it. Trees die and need removing? Landlord fixes it. I'm sure you'll just argue that the landlord will go slumlord and refuse. Ofc.

You act like fixing up the place would be something I'd enjoy as a personal freedom. In renting, NOT having to improve the place myself is a freedom and lack of responsibility. And if I want to break the lease and move at a moment's notice and screw my rental history, I could do that. Or just pay off the rest of the lease. I own a house, its my property and can't just leave it at a moment's notice. Ties me down, etc.

And you're acting like the landlord can just kick you out at any time? lol. You have to go through an eviction process. Which ofc, with your biased argument you don't even mention. If you're not going to argue fairly and in good faith I don't see why I should continue beyond this post.

Car payment can be a burden. Stop paying and you'll have issues. Renting doesn't make financial sense and has its own issues. Fine, whatever. Not like there aren't situations where you should rent. Even if its just out of pure stupidity and freedom of choice.



Mista T said:


> From time to time, Uber and Lyft and their "partners" have been known to make thing more challenging for drivers who try to return the vehicle.
> 
> Example 1: in an accident, they won't take it back until insurance evaluates it, and you are charged in the meantime. Meanwhile, they won't give you a replacement rental either.
> 
> Example 2: Trying to return the car but you didn't make an appointment and oops, the return person isn't in, they went home early. They won't be in tomorrow either. Guess you will have to keep the car and come back Monday.


Thanks for taking the time to explain issues with rideshare and renting. Though when I've rented vehicles before, I've expected that those issues would arise and have planned around that. Hassles like that are to be expected.


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

The best way to do Uber is to buy a 8-10 years old high mileage Prius for around $5-$7,000. The car will basically pay for itself, because of the gas you will be saving and the very low maintenance that is required. 
The worst way to do Uber is to lease a vehicle .


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> And you're acting like the landlord can just kick you out at any time? lol. You have to go through an eviction process. Which ofc, with your biased argument you don't even mention. If you're not going to argue fairly and in good faith I don't see why I should continue beyond this post.


That's not at all what said. Please re-read it, and give it another shot. And then think about what "arguing in bad faith" means. _oops_



> And if I want to break the lease and move at a moment's notice and screw my rental history, I could do that.


I am Jack's complete lack of surprise.


----------



## Kwesi (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi Uber
I completed my 26 trip just yesterday 
Now am suppose to drive on my reducing service fee but it not reducing but rather increasing


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Renting is paying money for something you will never own.


And paying a lot less too, I might add. We know the value of the house we've been renting, and what it would cost (in monthly payments) to buy it.

We don't get any capital appreciation, and that's okay. It's part of the deal.



Oscar Levant said:


> It would if your lease agreement puts the burden of maintenance on you. On commercial leases, fleets, etc, that's not unheard of.


Not necessarily. The standard mileage deduction includes a significant amount for replacement cost of the vehicle when it's worn out.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> And paying a lot less too, I might add. We know the value of the house we've been renting, and what it would cost (in monthly payments) to buy it.
> 
> We don't get any capital appreciation, and that's okay. It's part of the deal.


It's extremely uncommon for rent payment to be "a lot less" than the mortgage payment of the same property. This would mean that the property owner is accepting a loss and paying out of pocket the difference. Again, extremely uncommon...so, consider yourself lucky.

I can't say I've ever seen a financially-responsible person with a higher mortgage payment than what rent would be for a similar house, UNLESS they're on a greatly reduced fixed-year mortgage...like, 10 years or less.

I dunno, Christine. I want to believe you, but logic, sensibility, experience, and knowledge make me very skeptical of a claim, "If we bought this house, the mortgage payment would be a lot more than what we currently pay to rent it,"...without a whole lot of (clearly) missing details.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> This would mean that the property owner is accepting a loss and paying out of pocket the difference.


He's covering his costs and is enjoying the capital appreciation. I hope that continues to work for him.

A lot less = a few hundred dollars per month


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> He's covering his costs and is enjoying the capital appreciation. I hope that continues to work for him.
> 
> A lot less = a few hundred dollars per month


Ya like I figured. It's extremely uncommon for that to happen, but always nice to have a landlord be so generous to the lucky few who find one. Your situation is definitely an exception, and not the norm.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> And paying a lot less too, I might add. We know the value of the house we've been renting, and what it would cost (in monthly payments) to buy it.
> 
> We don't get any capital appreciation, and that's okay. It's part of the deal.
> 
> ...


You're probably right, the AAA study upon which the IRS deduction is based, depreciation is one of the items factored in, and one cannot assert that a leased vehicle depreciates for the leasee, as it only depreciates for the owner. The only reason I'm saying this is because Turbo Tax software allowed me, perhaps incorrectly back in 2016, to take the standard deduction after I inputted the fact my vehicle was leased. I should think that the correct action for a leasee, if he is required to pay for upkeep, is to itemize.


----------



## Havthegrande (Apr 29, 2020)

So far I'm convinced I'll be better off buying a car now, considering how desperate dealers are to make a sale now.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Ya like I figured. It's extremely uncommon for that to happen, but always nice to have a landlord be so generous to the lucky few who find one. Your situation is definitely an exception, and not the norm.


I agree, it's definitely NOT the norm to get a deal like we did. We knew the rental market really well when we found the place, and we knew right away that it was underpriced.

The owner listed it on Craig's List, rather than using a Realtor and getting it on MLS. Maybe he was factoring in the commissions saved, I don't know.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

Gosu.ryu said:


> It seems that renting a vehicle through uber has apparently slapped a lot of your grandmothers in the face it seems.. But I'm asking anyways.
> 
> When demand starts to pick back up, Why is it such a bad idea to rent a newer model vehicle, and perform the 15-20 hours worth of rides each week for the sole purpose of just paying the rental off, and have the ability to use it for the remainder of the week for personal use?


No slap in the face from me. As an ex driver and occasional rider, it makes perfect sense to find a beater that could be made respectable enough to steer the herd. No pun intended!


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Gosu.ryu said:


> Aside from leasing a car, and the 800-1000 coming out of the fees from the rides, I'm looking for the drawbacks.


You can rent a car for $200 week at hertz and drive both platforms and pocket the $700


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

MissAnne said:


> Right now you can pretty much walk in any dealership you want and get a new car under lease, that is not gonna cost you $800-$1000 per month, dealerships are practically giving cars away right now. About seven years ago I had a bankruptcy, three weeks after I filed, we walked into a dealership and bought a brand new car. They will work with you, but you got to be upfront with all your financials with them.


Leases have a minimum amount of miles that you can put on the car or you're going to pay big-time penalty fees


----------



## John O'Brien (Aug 18, 2019)

Gosu.ryu said:


> It seems that renting a vehicle through uber has apparently slapped a lot of your grandmothers in the face it seems.. But I'm asking anyways.
> 
> When demand starts to pick back up, Why is it such a bad idea to rent a newer model vehicle, and perform the 15-20 hours worth of rides each week for the sole purpose of just paying the rental off, and have the ability to use it for the remainder of the week for personal use?


Mileage fees will kill you


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

Gosu.ryu said:


> Aside from leasing a car, and the 800-1000 coming out of the fees from the rides, I'm looking for the drawbacks.


The drawback is this. NEVER BUY A CAR FROM A DEALERSHIP. NEVER LEASE A CAR. You are burning cash and mismanaging your hard earned dollars. Stop. I made a mint purchasing 3-5 yr. Old used cars from owners, never ever a dealership. Low miles, take to master mechanic to check car top to bottom them, do my research on make model and resale value. Nissan is crap, so is Hyundai. Toyota's are the ticket, yet there are certain years you must avoid. Easy to google, easy. 
Next watch utubers who are actual experts on subject, Scotty Kilmer is a must when it comes to anything about cars. Dave Ramsey will help you out of debt and he will go over the evils of leasing. You will thank me later


----------



## John O'Brien (Aug 18, 2019)

tmart said:


> Leases have a minimum amount of miles that you can put on the car or you're going to pay big-time penalty fees


Most leases include 10,000 miles, I get 15,000 but pay for it in the lease but as a UBER driver you need 25,000


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

John O'Brien said:


> Most leases include 10,000 miles, I get 15,000 but pay for it in the lease but as a UBER driver you need 25,000


Leasing is a huge waste of money John-John. You are much too handsome to do this. When your lease is up, go forth and never lease again. Amen


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> Right now you can pretty much walk in any dealership you want and get a new car under lease, that is not gonna cost you $800-$1000 per month, dealerships are practically giving cars away right now. About seven years ago I had a bankruptcy, three weeks after I filed, we walked into a dealership and bought a brand new car. They will work with you, but you got to be upfront with all your financials with them.


Leasing a car to do ride share is a BAD idea. The mileage overage will eat you alive. The reason they are eager to give someone a car 3 weeks after bankruptcy is they own you. Once you declare bankruptcy, you can't do it again for like 7-10 years so if you don't pay for the car all bets are off to the point they can show you had no intention of paying for the car because of your history and pretty much throw you in jail..... not likely gonna happen but it is the worst they could do.


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> Right now you can pretty much walk in any dealership you want and get a new car under lease, that is not gonna cost you $800-$1000 per month, dealerships are practically giving cars away right now. About seven years ago I had a bankruptcy, three weeks after I filed, we walked into a dealership and bought a brand new car. They will work with you, but you got to be upfront with all your financials with them.


Go thru bankruptcy then buy a new car?! Your financial irresponsibility is staggering. Please tell me you don't have children, you have a lot of growing up to do. Smh


----------



## John O'Brien (Aug 18, 2019)

AuntyUber said:


> Leasing is a huge waste of money John-John. You are much too handsome to do this. When your lease is up, go forth and never lease again. Amen


I own 2 cars. Would never lease


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

AuntyUber said:


> Go thru bankruptcy then buy a new car?! Your financial irresponsibility is staggering. Please tell me you don't have children, you have a lot of growing up to do. Smh


Excuse me, but I paid that new car off in less than 3 years, don't have any credit card debt at all right now, pay cash for everything and I have 4 months of rent/bills in savings.... we had to file because my company moved to Utah and we couldn't sell our house in WA and couldn't afford the $1600 mortgage and $1150 rent on our place here, it was the only way to get out from under the mortgage. Oh and I have a 782 credit score. So NO, I am not fiscally irresponsible.


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> Excuse me, but I paid that new car off in less than 3 years, don't have any credit card debt at all right now, pay cash for everything and I have 4 months of rent/bills in savings.... we had to file because my company moved to Utah and we couldn't sell our house in WA and couldn't afford the $1600 mortgage and $1150 rent on our place here, it was the only way to get out from under the mortgage. Oh and I have a 782 credit score. So NO, I am not fiscally irresponsible.


But you are. Buying a new car after declaring bankruptcy is absurd, no one with half a brain buys a new car from dealership. So what that you paid it off in 3 years, you still wasted thousands in depreciation. Declaring bankruptcy because of your housing situation was another faux paux. Off the top of my head I can think of at least five alternatives for your housing issue. Bankruptcy is not one of them. 
Subscribe to Dave Ramsey and Meet Kevin. Chandler David Smith is great also. Work smart, not hard


----------

